# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  Cinebox Firmware 09-04-2017

## mohamed73

*09.04.2017*  * IPTV NORMAL* *                                                                                           VOD NORMAL* *                                                                        CINEBOX SUPREMO X —>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX FANTASIA X —> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX OPTIMO X —> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX LEGEND X —> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX FANTASIA MAXX —> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX FANTASIA MAXX 2 —> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX FANTASIA MAXX + PLUS —>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX FANTASIA + PLUS —>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX SUPREMO + PLUS —>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                        CINEBOX OPTIMO X2 ACM —>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *20.12.2016* *          CINEBOX LEGEND X DUAL CORE* *                          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                              CINEBOX SUPREMO X DUAL CORE* *                                      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                CINEBOX OPTIMO HD* *              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                  CINEBOX FANTASIA HD DUO* *           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                        CINEBOX LEGEND HD* *                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *27.04.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *10.09.2015* *LEGEND HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *OPTIMO HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *FANTASIA HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SUPREMO HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *FANTASIA  MAXX* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Legend HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Optimo HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Fantasia HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Supremo HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Fantasia MAXX* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Legend HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Optimo HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Fantasia DUO* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Supremo HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Fantasia MAXX* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Legend HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Optimo HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Fantasia HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Supremo HD*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Fantasia MAXX* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

